# Olypmic Arms 22-250 AR



## coyotestalker

Just got a 22-250 in a AR platform, 106 one made. Just wondering if any one else has bought one and how happy they were with it.


----------



## youngdon

Welcome to the forum coyotestalker,

Oneshotcowboy ordered one but i don't think he's gotten it in yet. I'm sure he'll be very interested, as we all will, in a range report.


----------



## bones44

Awesome ! Looking forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## coyotestalker

I have mine for prol 2 months im guessing. Got several add ons and a Leupold VX3 4.5-14-50LR with 30mm tube and varmint reticle. Just started workin up some hand reloads for it as well.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

wow i should have ordered mine sooner. i have read nothing but good about them and am so excited for mine to get here. how does it feel??? i bet its awesome... now im jealous!!!!! what are ya gonna use for reloads??? and hows the grouping as it it??? so many questions...lol can i just barrow yours till mine gets here???? congrats man


----------



## bar-d

If they ever start selling uppers, I'm in.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

they do sell just the uppers. the only thing about the umar is they have changed the mag well slightly to accomadate the 22-250. the lower still works with the standard ar mags and uppers as well but im not sure you could use a 22.250 upper on just any lower.... if ya call them they can tell ya just about anything you want to know. when i talked to them the first time very friendly and very knodglable too


----------



## coyotestalker

I believe they came out in Nov 1, I ordered mine at thanksgiving. Has A2 stock tho, biopods, eclusive wildlife light and a extra weight from rock river in butt stock to stabalize it. Weighs in at 16.8 lbs. Thinking, not finail but i am goin to try the Nosler ballistic tip 55gr orange tip bullets and 39.5 gr of powder. see i cant load some pic of my first group while breaking in the barrel. not the best but not bad i dont think for cross wind and shots 50-54 while breaking in the barrel at 100yards.


----------



## coyotestalker

4 shot group at 100 yards with 10 mph cross wind. Both are same picture, second one show the group coverd with a quater to give you an idea the size.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Welcome to the forum coyotestalker... and i never heard of a 22-250 in an ar platform it sounds handy!! Shoots a great group at 100 for a 10mph cross wind


----------



## bones44

Fairly new AAO. I was looking forward to one awhile back but they were too slow. LOL I ended up with a .223. Looks like it's already a shooter just being broke in !


----------



## oneshotcowboy

awesome grouping... got any pics of tge rifle???


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Just sayin


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman

Well, rifle pics anyway


----------



## coyotestalker




----------



## youngdon

Nice groups Coyotestalker, at 16.8 lbs I'd want a gunbearer.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i cant tell, did you get the fluted barrel??? and awesome lookin gun. mine will be here in 2 weeks


----------



## coyotestalker

What did you end of giving for yours? When did you order it, how long they say it take to get yours?


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i ended up giving 1228 for mine. ordered it 2 weeks ago and its supposed to be here in 2 more weeks. i got the fluted barrel but opted not to get the skeleton stock and went with the a2 stock . did you get the fluted barrel?


----------



## bones44

Doesn't look like it Jeff.


----------



## bones44

Very nice man !


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i didnt think so bones but i refuse to go to the eye doctor and this time of year with calving my eyes get tired easy....lol


----------



## coyotestalker

No fluting, reg ole heavy barrel.


----------



## coyotestalker

After shooting some test rounds here is how my first load grouped. four shot touch bigger than a dime at 100 yards 5 mph cross wind.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

the more pictures you post the more excited i get...lol


----------



## coyotestalker

Whats your plans for breaking in the barrel?


----------



## oneshotcowboy

well now i use j-b bore cleaner... 100 strokes. its a untra fine cleaner guaranteed to improve accuracy. search barrel break in and there is a thread to a discussion we had on it.


----------



## bones44

Wow, gotta love it ! Now I'm really bummed they didn't come out with them sooner. Still love my R-15 but those are some remarkable results. Never had good luck with my Ruger 22-250 and that's why I got rid of it.


----------



## coyotestalker

Yea i just followed the instructions that olympic has on there web site. Think im work up a few other loads see if i can't make that groups tighter.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

you didnt bones? what one did you have? i loved my ruger i used to have.


----------

